
Ask HN: Some sort of personal CRM? - canadianwriter
I have horrible memory problems and some sort of personal CRM may be able to help.<p>I have Google Contacts and the like but I&#x27;m more looking for a system where I can look up a name and see how I met them, other info I know about them, etc.<p>Something private would be best - maybe even self hosted.<p>A tag system would help I think.<p>Any ideas?
======
jzast2
Monica is an open source personal CRM that was featured on HN before:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14497295](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14497295)

~~~
canadianwriter
This is exactly what I was looking for!

Now if only it had an Android app, will have to use the mobile site for now!

------
chalff22
We just launched:
[https://personalcrm.followup.cc](https://personalcrm.followup.cc)

It's chrome extension that adds a sidebar to your Gmail to help you manage
your relationships.

We import your Google Contacts, so that might be helpful for your case. Its a
one way only sync right now (we just pull in contacts), but we'll be release 2
way sync with Google Contacts in the future.

You can then set reminders to followup, add notes to contacts (like how you
met, relationship significance, etc.), group by tags, and schedule events with
them from your inbox.

Another feature that we're releasing this week is Contact FollowUp reminders.
You pick an interval for how often you want to communicate with contact (bi-
weekly, 1 month, quarterly, 6 months) then get reminded to reachout ONLY if
there hasn't been communication between you two.

And, because this is hacker news. Our stack consists of React, Rails, and some
Go all hosted on Google Cloud.

~~~
canadianwriter
I don't use gmail - I prefer inbox.

------
Stanleyc23
a while back I read about someone using such a system to stay in touch with
contacts in their professional network. I forget the particulars, but
basically he bucketed people he wanted to stay in touch with into (I think)
weekly, monthly, quarterly buckets with max numbers of people per bucket and
reached out to them at those respective intervals as a spreadsheet.

I think a mix of calendar, multi-channel communication monitoring system to
keep track of people I keep in touch with packaged into a "daily task list"
interface would be highly valuable for making sure I don't forget to keep in
touch with important people in my network.

------
projectramo
Your post lead me to some research, and I found:

[https://ryzeapp.co/quora/](https://ryzeapp.co/quora/)
[https://friendie.net](https://friendie.net)

~~~
canadianwriter
Ryze seems to be in private beta - not really something I want to deal with.

Friendie seems interesting, it didn't come up in my research, will check it
out.

------
projectramo
I have also been interested in such a tool, although somewhere -- I can't
recall exactly -- I think someone suggested using regular CRM tools like
Contactually.

